# Hertz Problem mit Samsung Syncmaster p2450h



## tobi13 (5. März 2010)

Guten Abend 

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Monitor zugelegt, alles läuft bestens bis auf Company of Heroes. Hier packt der Monitor irgendwie nich die 60 hz, wenn ich die native Auflösung(1920 x 1080) auswähle habe ich nur ca. 30 hz. Senke ich die Auflösung habe ich keine Probleme mehr, auch nicht wenn ich das Spiel im Fenstermodus (also nicht im Vollbild) starte. Mit anderen Spielen wie Anno, Cod, ... läuft alle normal.

Hardware:
Samsung Syncmaster p2450h
Intel q6600
Nvidia 8800gt

Edit:
Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass wen ich in den Nvidia Systemsteuerungen die Auflösung in HD, SD ändere (siehe Bild) Die Hertzzahl auch nur auf 30 gestellt werden kann, das heißt es flackert wieder. Ich weis nicht ob es etwas damit zu tun hat und auch nicht was das überhaupt ist, aber vieleicht hilft es euch mir zu helfen 


Würde mich über Tips sehr freuen.
mfg tobi13


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. März 2010)

tobi13 schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Monitor zugelegt, alles läuft bestens bis auf Company of Heroes. Hier packt der Monitor irgendwie nich die 60 hz, wenn ich die native Auflösung(1920 x 1080) auswähle habe ich nur ca. 30 hz. Senke ich die Auflösung habe ich keine Probleme mehr, auch nicht wenn ich das Spiel im Fenstermodus (also nicht im Vollbild) starte. Mit anderen Spielen wie Anno, Cod, ... läuft alle normal.
> 
> ...


Wo liest du das mit den Hz aus, wenn ich fragen darf?
Ich hab den Monitor auch, allerdings kein CoH...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## tobi13 (5. März 2010)

Im Monitor Menü unter Informationen wird es angezeigt.

mfg tobi13


----------



## FatBoo (6. März 2010)

Gibts da nicht irgendwo diese Einstellung, dass die Wiederholungsrate (Hertz) auf die fps-Rate reguliert wird?
Hab da irgendwas im Hinterkopf, kann sein, dass das auch totaler Mist ist XD


----------



## tobi13 (6. März 2010)

Wo meinst du jetzt, bei Company of heroes oder bei den Nvidia Systemsteuerungen?


----------



## tobi13 (6. März 2010)

Hat keiner ne Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (7. März 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht irgendwo diese Einstellung, dass die Wiederholungsrate (Hertz) auf die fps-Rate reguliert wird?
> Hab da irgendwas im Hinterkopf, kann sein, dass das auch totaler Mist ist XD



Ich glaube du meinst VSync wo die fps der Hertz zahl angepasst werden.
Es tut mir leid, ich habe keine Idee :/

PS: Company of Heroes scheint sich da eh ein wenig zu haben, ich kann auf meinem Monitor auch nicht die 1920x1080 nutzen, da dann immer kommt "input not supportet"


----------



## tobi13 (7. März 2010)

Ok, danke. Spiel ich es eben in 17.. x irgendwas. Ist ja nicht so schlimm, war nur besorgt ob vieleicht am Monitor irgendwie kaputt ist oder irgendwas falsch eingestellt ist. 

Ich hab auch noch rausgefunden, dass wenn ich die Auflösung in CoH auf 1920 x 1080 stell, laut Monitor nur 1920 x 1079 empfangen werden. Vielleicht liegts ja daran?

Trotzdem danke an alle


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (7. März 2010)

tobi13 schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Spiel ich es eben in 17.. x irgendwas. Ist ja nicht so schlimm, war nur besorgt ob vieleicht am Monitor irgendwie kaputt ist oder irgendwas falsch eingestellt ist.
> 
> Ich hab auch noch rausgefunden, dass wenn ich die Auflösung in CoH auf 1920 x 1080 stell, laut Monitor nur 1920 x 1079 empfangen werden. Vielleicht liegts ja daran?
> 
> Trotzdem danke an alle



Das könnte sein...ich spiels meistens auf 1650x irgendwas 
ich hatte schon drüber nachgedacht ob coh vllt ne höhere hertz zahl bei 1920x1080 forced aber wenn die auflösung da so merkwürdig ist...


----------



## tobi13 (7. März 2010)

Wer weis woran es liegt, solang mans spieln kann und es die ausnahme bleibt ist es egal:


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (7. März 2010)

bei mir tritt original das gleiche nochmal auf - bei crysis, aber das mag ich eh nich XD


----------

